# oil cooler issue 2.0 aba



## 2low4fathoes (Apr 25, 2006)

today i notice a really bad leak that just started in the last 4 miles i drove. when i left this morning to get petro, i noticed that when i got to the gas station i was leaking mad oil. when i got home i checked it over and it looks worse then a blown tran. so i cleaned it up and noticed that the oil cooler needs to come off. do i have to drain the coolant system or can i just pinch the hoses off? or is there block flow into it as well? thanks


----------



## harmankardon35 (Sep 16, 2009)

one of the most common issues with the 2.0 is the oil cooler seal. Its a 3 dollar part. No you do not have to drain or disconnect coolant lines. 

Take off the oil filter, remove the nut at the top of the threaded shaft, push the cooler down off the shaft. To get it off, you will need to wiggle it a bit. Once the new seal is lined up, you will probably have to remove the hook right next to the cooler that holds a condenser hose away from the rad, this way you can get your hand down in there and push it back on the shaft. 

also, make sure your oil pressure sensor on top of the cooler isn't the cause of the leak.


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*awp*



harmankardon35 said:


> one of the most common issues with the 2.0 is the oil cooler seal. Its a 3 dollar part. No you do not have to drain or disconnect coolant lines.
> 
> Take off the oil filter, remove the nut at the top of the threaded shaft, push the cooler down off the shaft. To get it off, you will need to wiggle it a bit. Once the new seal is lined up, you will probably have to remove the hook right next to the cooler that holds a condenser hose away from the rad, this way you can get your hand down in there and push it back on the shaft.
> 
> also, make sure your oil pressure sensor on top of the cooler isn't the cause of the leak.


when my o2 jetta 1.8 was delivered the nut below the oil cooler was so loose it caused a leak. sometimes its not even the gasket.


----------



## harmankardon35 (Sep 16, 2009)

my friend lost that nut on his jetta :banghead:...he just over tightened the oil filter to seal it up until the next oil change :laugh:


----------



## FaithInMkIII2.0 (Jul 10, 2008)

If you can't seem to get the cooler to slide down far enough to get the seal out try removing the threaded tube, it makes it a lot easier to get the new seal in


----------



## harmankardon35 (Sep 16, 2009)

^yeah thats probably a good tip. When i pushed my cooler down it scraped the threads and i got a lot of little metal shavings that i had to make sure to clean up before re-install. Throw a piece of leather or something to keep the threads from being damaged and use vice-grips. apparently the threaded shaft is not that tight....


----------



## treczech (Mar 24, 2006)

*Oiler cooler seal*

I noticed a oil leak for several weeks, then one morning cranked up, started to leave noticed a large pool of oil, the seal gone, a friend replaced the seal and said he noticed it had a large crack. 
So a oil leak, check that seal.


----------

